# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  INBA Νatural Mr Hellas 2012 ( 23.6, Σέρρες)

## S. KTISTAKIS



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολυ καλη η έγκαιρη ανακοίνωση και η προβολή της αφίσας για τούς αγώνες , ώστε να γίνει έγκαιρη η ενημέρωση για μια καινούρια κίνηση στο χώρο που ο χρόνος θα δείξει και ο απολογισμός θετικής η αρνητικής προσφοράς .

το φόρουμ όπως πάντα στηρίζει και προβάλει κάθε καλοπροαίρετη κίνηση που γίνετε στο χώρο και θα μπορούσε να γίνει ενα ξεχωριστο τόπικ γι αυτό τον αγώνα ώστε να ενημερώνουμε για νεα και εξελίξεις του αγώνα μιάς και γίνετε για πρώτη φορα στην ελλάδα με επίσημη εκπροσώπηση απο ελληνικής πλευράς αυτής της ομοσπονδίας 

καλή δύναμη και επιτυχία σ αυτη την προσπάθεια σε διοργανωτές και παράγοντες  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Να ευχηθώ και εγώ με τη σειρά μου καλή επιτυχία στα παιδιά... είναι μια διαφορετική προσπάθεια που αξίζει να προσέξουμε. Μακάρι να ευδοκιμήσει και να προσφέρει κάτι νέο και καλό στο άθλημά μας. 

Η σύσταση μου προς το Γιάννη και την ομάδα που θα τον υποστηρίξει, είναι να κινηθεί προσεχτικά μέσα στο χωρο του αθλήματος για να δεχθεί αποδοχής από όλους. Όπως είπε κ ο Ηλίας το Bodybuilding.gr προβάλει όλες τις προσπάθειες που γίνονται για την ανάπτυξη του αθλήματος μας και θα είναι εκεί και σε αυτόν τον αγώνα.  :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

Στελιο ευχαριστούμε για την ενημερωση.
Απλα εσπασαν σε 2 τόπικς οι αγωνες,καθως η αλλη αφίσα που εβαλες αφορουσε  το Παγκόσμιο της INBA που θα γίνει στην Ζάκυνθο,στις 6 Ιουλιου το 2012.
(  ΙΝΒΑ Παγκόσμιο Πρωταθλημα 6.7.2013 (Ζάκυνθος) ), οπότε καλο ειναι να υπάρχουν ξεχωριστα.

Στο αυτό το τόπικ,απ΄οτι παρατηρω,την ίδια μερα,στις 23 Ιουνίου ,θα γίνει το 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της ΙΝΒΑ καθως και καποιο είδος grand prix,όπου θα συμμετάσχουν και Ελληνες και ξένοι αθλητες, το 1st International Open Cup "Amfipolis Lion" .
Kαλή επιτυχία λοιπον στους διοργανωτες και ελπίζουμε να υπάρχουν αρκετες συμμετοχες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Βρισκομαστε στην ευχαριστη θεση να σας ανακοινωσουμε υπευθυνα την προσπαθεια ιδρυσης ενος συλλογου, φιλων σωματικης διαπλασης χωρις την χρηση απαγορευμενων ουσιων.
Η INBA-PNBA είναι η μοναδικη ομοσπονδια σωματικης διαπλασης η οποια εχει αποδεχτει η W.A.D.A. Σταδιοδρομει στην διοργανωση αγωνων του σιδερενιου αθληματος εδώ και μια δεκαπενταετια εχοντας το αποκλειστικο προνομιο της πιστοποιησης από την W.A.D.A.
Αντιπροεδρος και προεδρος του ελληνικου σωματειου οριζονται από τον ιδιο τον Denny kako (προεδρο της παγκοσμιας ΑΒΑ—ΙΝΒΑ—PΝΒΑ) αντιστοιχα…ο Βασιλης Γιαντζογλου και ο Γιαννης Γιαντζογλου,(ο οποιος εχει διακριθει με 5 πρωτες θεσεις στα 2 τελευταια παγκοσμια πρωταθληματα με κορυφαια στιγμη την αποκτηση επαγγελματικης καρτας , την συμμετοχη του στο MR.OLYMPIA 2011 και την κατακτηση της 7ης θεσης.!)εξαιτειας της πολυετης ενασχολησης και αγαπης τους για την αναδειξη του αθληματος και της θεληση τους για την διοργανωση αγωνων με ελενχο απαγορευμενων ουσιων.

Τα αμεσα σχεδια μας είναι η διοργανωση …

Α. Tου 1ου πανελληνιου πρωταθληματος της INBA Greece στις 23/6/12 στην Σερρες οπου εδρευει και ο συλλογος.Στοχος είναι οι νικητες των κατηγοριων να προκριθουν στο παγκοσμιο πρωταθλημα της Τσεχιας στις 30/6/12 με εξοδα αποστολης πληρωμενα.

Β. Tου 1ου ¨INTERNATIONAL GRAD PRIX AMΦΙΠΟΛΗΣ 2011¨, με την συμμετοχη αλλοδαπων αθλητων και των νικητων των ελληνικων κατηγοριων με χρηματικο επαθλο.

Γ. Σεμιναριων για την γνωριμια των αθλουμενων με την INBA Greece και τους κανονες που την διακρινουν.

Δ..Η συνδιοργανωση και ελενχος του παγκοσμιου πρωταθληματος της Τσεχιας.

Σας καλουμε λοιπον ,να γινετε μελη της ΙΝΒΑ Greece,να μας στηριξετε στην καθιερωση της στον ελληνικο καθως και στον ευρωπαικο χωρο. :08. Toast:

----------


## BODYMPAL

φοβερά νέα!!!! :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :03. Thumb up:  ΑΞΊΖΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΉΡΙΑ Στα αδέρφια Γιατζογλου και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ σε ολους τους αλλους που  βοήθησαν στη δημιουργία της ομοσπονδίας !!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Toast:  :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown: 

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω 1) πως θα γίνω μέλος της INBA GREECE 2)οι κατηγορίες των αγώνων ποιοι θα είναι???

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Θα εξαρτηθει απο τις συμμετοχες.Θα ανακοινωσω σε λιγες μερες μολις κατασταλαξουμε τις βασικες κατηγοριες και το τι χρειαζεται για να γινετε μελη. :08. Toast:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Πολλα μπραβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  και απο εμενα για αυτη την κινηση!!!

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ο αγωνας οριστηκε για τις 23.6.2012.
Mπορειτε να κατεβασετε τη φορμα εγραφης κανοντας κλικ στο κατω μερος της σελιδας.http://www.natural-bodybuilding.gr/
Μολις μαθω για κατηγοριες και οτιδηποτε αλλο θα ενημερωσω.

----------


## zakk lio

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dZOXl2oark

Αυτο ειναι το επισημο βιντεακι του 1ου Πανελληνιου Πρωταθληματος NATURAL MR HELLAS της ΙΝΒΑ  :01. Smile:   :01. Smile:  

Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες επισκεφθειτε το www.natural-bodybuilding.gr  :01. Wink:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Zαχο πολυ δυνατο το βιντεο αν και επρεπε εσυ να πατας μοστ μασκουλαρ και ο γιωργος τρικεφαλο. :01. Razz:

----------


## Timoleon

> Ο αγωνας οριστηκε για τις 23.6.2012.
> Mπορειτε να κατεβασετε τη φορμα εγραφης κανοντας κλικ στο κατω μερος της σελιδας.http://www.natural-bodybuilding.gr/
> Μολις μαθω για κατηγοριες και οτιδηποτε αλλο θα ενημερωσω.


Ε Π Ι Τ Ε Λ Ο Υ Σ ! ! !  Θα μεταβώ,εκτός απροόπτου,στις Σέρρες μόνο και μόνο να παρακολουθήσω τον Αγώνα,εις ένδειξη συμπαράστασης σε αυτή την υγιή κίνηση-ενέργεια προς το καλό του Αθλήματος_

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Στις 23/6/2012 η καρδια της inba greece χτυπαει πλεον στην Σερρες.Κατεβαστε την φορμα μελους και την φορμα συμμετοχης του αγωνα απο την επισ. σελιδα της inba,natural-bodybuilding.gr και στειλτε την μας. 
Πληροφοριες για τον αγωνα θα βρειτε και στην inbagreecechampionship.weebly.com !
Υπαρχουν πολλες συμμετοχες αθλητων απο ολη τη χωρα και χαιρομαστε που θα μας τιμησουν.Περα των αθλητων που θα βοηθησουν την ομοσπονδια να ριζωσει στην Ελλαδα ειστε και εσεις,οι ανθρωποι που θα ερθουν να παρακολουθησουν τον πρωτο αγωνα της INBA,γιαυτο στηριζομαστε στην αγαπη σας για το bodybuilding ωστε να υπαρξει μελλον για ολους τους αθρωπους που θελουν να συμμετεχουν τα επομενα χρονια. :08. Toast: 

*H Επισημη αφισσα του αγωνα :


*

----------


## zakk lio

Αυτα ειναι νεα!!!  :01. Smile: 

Πιστευω πως οπως και γω, πολλοι αθλητες ειμαστε ηδη στην προετοιμασια για τους αγωνες του καλοκαιριου και θα μπορεσουμε να στηριξουμε αυτη την κινηση!!!
Σαν 1ος αγωνας της ομοσπονδιας θα παιξει καθοριστικο ρολο για την μετεπειτα πορεια της! και απο οσο μπορω να ξερω οι διοργανοτες εχουν φροντισει ηδη τα απαραιτητα για τους αθλητες...
διαμονη, ωραρια διεξαγωγης, χωρο κλπ 

αλλωστε εχουν την εμπειρια και απο περυσι με την διοργανωση του Πανελληνιου πρωταθληματος της ΝΑΒΒΑ & WFF  :03. Thumb up: 

Αξιζει να τονιστει οτι οι νικητες των κατηγοριων θα παρουν την προκριση για το Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλημα της ΙΝΒΑ που θα γινει στην τσεχια στις 30/6, και τα εξοδα μετακινησης και διαμονης τους θα καλυφθουν απο τα εσοδα του αγωνα!!!!!  :03. Clap:  και το αντιντοπινγκ κοντρολ ΘΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΘΕΙ απο ειδικο επιτελειο της WADA

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ευκαιρία θα είναι να παρακολουθήσουμε απο κοντα αυτη την ξεχωριστη και ιδιαίτερη διοργάνωση , καλή δύναμη και κουράγιο στούς διοργανωτές , αλλα και στούς αθλητές που θα συμμετέχουν  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## nabalm

ελπιζω να ειμαι και εγω εκει ως θεατης :01. Smile:

----------


## zakk lio

Αυτο θα ειναι το προγραμμα του αγωνα, οπως ανακοινωθηκε απο πηγες της INBA GREECE ! ! ! 

Προγραμμα πρωταθλήματος inba Greece....

10.00 συγκέντρωση αθλητών ,παρουσίαση προγράμματος ,επίλυση αποριων,συζήτηση 

Εγγραφές αθλητών, παραλαβή cd ,ζυγιση,μέτρηση ύψους.

Dopping control.

Προετοιμασία αθλητών για...

...Έναρξη προκριματικών.
Οι κατηγορίες θα διαγωνιστούν με την παρακάτω σειρά η οποία μπορει να αλλάξει (θα ενημερωθείτε άμεσα).
Juniors(εώς να κλεισετε τα 21 χρόνια σας.εώς δηλαδή 21και 12μηνες).εάν υπάρχουν πολλές συμμετοχές θα διαχωριστουν σε υποκατηγοριες.
Μasters.(40 ετών συν)
Γυναίκες.θα γίνει η κατηγορία figure κai αν υπάρχουν συμμετοχές και η fitness.
Άνδρες fitness.
Άνδρες bodybuilding.4 κατηγορίες με διαχωρισμό ύψους (-1,7m, -1,75m, -1,8m, +1,8m.εάν υπάρχουν πολλές συμμετοχές στην +1,8m θα διαχωριστουν σε δυο υποκατηγοριες -1,85m και +1.85m.τέλος προκριματικών.
Περίπου 17.30 προσέλευση αθλητών.

18.00 εναρξη τελικών του πρωταθλήματος.
Η κατηγοριεs θα εμφανιστουν με την σειρα που ειχαν στα προκριματικα.Η απονομή κάθε κατηγορίας γίνεται στο τέλος των συγκριτικών κάθε κατηγορίας.
Οι αθλητές που κερδίζουν την κάθε κατηγορία b.b θα παραμείνουν για να διαγωνιστούν για τον οver all νικητή του ελληνικού αγώνα και θα προετοιμαστούν να πάρουν μέρος αμέσως μετα ,στην αντίστοιχη κατηγορία τους στο international grand prix.Αντίστοιχα θα ακολουθήσει οver all του grand prix .δεν έχει καθοριστεί αλλα στην διάρκεια του αγώνα θα εμφανιστούν οι guest pozer του πρωταθλήματος.
Τα παραπάνω είναι μια μικρή ενημέρωση για το τι θα συμβεί .Μπορει να ακολουθήσουν αλλαγές για τις οποίες θα ενημερωθείτε άμεσα..Είναι συμαντικο να είναι οι αθλητές στον χώρο έγκαιρα και ειδικά αυτοί που θα έχουν τυχόν εκρεμμοτητες με την δήλωση συμμετοχής τους η με την παραλαβή της κάρτας μέλους της inba Greece.Οσοι έρθετε στην Σερρες απο την Παρασκευή 22.6.12 θα ήταν καλο να λύσετε οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα συμμετοχής εγκαίρως.

----------


## zakk lio

Και αυτο το ξενοδοχειο με το οποιο εχει ερθει σε συνεννοηση η ομοσπονδια για την διαμονη των αθλητων... 

http://www.alexander-hotel.gr/

"" το ξενοδοχειο που μπορειτε να κλεινετε δωματια για να διανυκτερευσετε στις σερρες για τον αγωνα της ΙΝΒΑ GREECE. θα ειναι στα 55€ το δικλινο. προσοχη .....να πειτε πως ειστε για το πανελληνιο πρωτ. σωματικης διαπλασης (και να αναφερεται το ονομα του προεδρου....γιαντζογλου). υπαρχουν δωματια κρατημενα για την inba greece τα οποια δεν δινονται αλλου.""

----------


## barbell

Οσο φυσικος ειναι και ο bolt...Sorry καντε με ban η' οτι αλλο θελετε αλλα αν υπαρχει κανενα παιδακι που ετοιμαζεται και πιστευει στην ουτοπια καλυτερα μη συμμετασχει,θα φαει τα μουτρα του και θα απογοητευτει.Φυσικος πρωταθλητισμος δεν υπαρχει εδω και πολλα χρονια,υπαρχουν πολλες balco,pattrick Arnold και ''clear''...

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Φερε ενα φιλο σου που δεν ειναι φυσικος να γινει το τεστ σε αυτον και μετα αν βγει αρνητικο μπορεις να λες οτι θες. :01. Wink:

----------


## BODYMPAL

από κακία άλλο τίποτα......... :01. Wink:  εγώ θα είμαι εκεί 23 Ιουνίου και θα πάρω μέρος και χαίρομαι πραγματικά που τα αδέρφια Γιατζογλου δυο υπέροχη άνθρωποι κάνουν μια τέτοια προσπάθεια!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ!!!

----------


## barbell

> Φερε ενα φιλο σου που δεν ειναι φυσικος να γινει το τεστ σε αυτον και μετα αν βγει αρνητικο μπορεις να λες οτι θες.


Εγω δεν ειμαι φυσικος και εννοειται πως το τεστ θα ανιχνευσει τις ουσιες που παιρνω(εκτος απο 1) γιατι χρησιμοποιω ''παροδοσιακα πραγματα'',μου εξηγεις ομως πως το τεστ θα ανιχνευσει 1 προτωποριακο αναβολικο που δεν ειναι καταχωρημενο στις λιστες..σαν αυτα που επαιρναν τοσοι Ολυμπιακοι αθλητες μεχρι να πεσουν οι καρφωτες(Ελλαδα)να μπερδευτουν οι σκονες(Γαλλοι ποδλατες) η' να το παραδεχτουν οι ιδιοι(Μαριον Τζοουνς/Balco scandal)?Eπισης νομιζω πως γνωριζεις πως με τις υπαρχουσες μεθοδους δεν εντοπιζεται η χρηση γνωστων και ιδιαιτερα αποτελεσματικων πεπτιδικων ορμονων.Τεσπα εγω δεν αμφιβαλλω καθολου πως καποιοι το πιστευουν πραγματικα(και γω 6χρονια..) και μπραβο τους αλλα την αληθεια ολοι την ξερουμε...

----------


## barbell

> από κακία άλλο τίποτα......... εγώ θα είμαι εκεί 23 Ιουνίου και θα πάρω μέρος και χαίρομαι πραγματικά που τα αδέρφια Γιατζογλου δυο υπέροχη άνθρωποι κάνουν μια τέτοια προσπάθεια!!!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ!!!


Φιλε το οτι δε μου αρεσει η υποκρισια δειχνει κακια..Anyway αν στο αβαταρ εισαι εσυ αυτο ειναι οντως ενα πολυ καλο ομορφο και φυσικο σωμα αλλα στην πιστα αυτοι που θα πρωταγωνιστησουν μονο ετσι δε δειχνουν..θα το καταλαβεις και μονος σου

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Εμενα δε μου φαινεται λογικο να παει καποιος και να πεταξει 1000ρικα σε ευρω για να παρει τα τελευταια φαρμακα που βγηκαν μονο και μονο για να παιξει στην Inba Hellas,δηλαδη θα πρεπει ο αλλος να ειναι στοκος.

Καποια πεπτιδια ανιχνευοντε,τωρα ολα ολα δε ξερω ειδικα τα καινουργια...αλλα το θεωρω τουλαχιστον ανοησια να μπει καποιος σε ολο αυτο το κοπο και να ριξει τοσα λεφτα μονο και μονο για να κλεψει,δε λεω υπαρχουν χαζοι αλλα σε αυτη τη χωρα ελπιζω να μην εχουμε τετοιους.

Αυτα εχω να πω εγω τουλαχιστον πανω στο θεμα. :08. Toast:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> Φιλε το οτι δε μου αρεσει η υποκρισια δειχνει κακια..Anyway αν στο αβαταρ εισαι εσυ αυτο ειναι οντως ενα πολυ καλο ομορφο και φυσικο σωμα αλλα στην πιστα αυτοι που θα πρωταγωνιστησουν μονο ετσι δε δειχνουν..θα το καταλαβεις και μονος σου


εγω ειμαι στο αβαταρ ναι...σε ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λόγια όντος φαίνεται οταν κάποιος εχει βάλει φαρμακο δεν λεω .εχω σταθεί σε αγώνες διπλα σε ατομα που περναν και ξερω και ειδα τις διαφορές.... :01. Wink: 
 αλλα πιστευω αυτο που λεει και ο madd c  οτι δεν θα είχε νόημα να το κανει κάποιος αυτο που λες γιατί πρώτα απ'ολα θα κορόιδευε τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό να παρει και να έρθει στους αγωνες!!

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνουμε σε διαδικασία διαφωνιών ως προς την διεξαγωγή ενός αγώνα και διοργάνωσης που κινείται με μια ιδεολογία. Ο καθένας κινείται σύμφωνα με τα πιστεύω του, την ιδεολογία του και τις δυνατότητες του. Δεν θεωρώ σωστό να προσπαθήσουμε να κακολογήσουμε την προσπάθεια κάποιων ανθρώπων όπως και αυτοί δεν θα πρέπει να κάνουν αντίστοιχα το ίδιο. Καλή επιτυχία σε αθλητές και διοργανωτές. Όποιος έχει την δυνατότητα, ωραίο θα ήταν να παρευρεθεί και να παρακολουθήσει τον αγώνα.

----------


## s0k0s

99% να ειμαι εκει. Με το μπλουζακι μας  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Υπάρχει κάποιο κόστος για τη συμμετοχή των αθλητών? Μπορεί να διευκρινιστεί αυτό?

----------


## s0k0s

Εισοδος 8ευρο.
Για το αλλο δεν ξερω  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ναι Νασσερ 90ευρω συνολο για την καρτα της ΙΝΒΑ.

Δε θυμαμαι καλα τιμες αναλυτικα,θα γραψω αυριο μολις ξυπνησω η βραδυ αργα.

Ααααα και ενημερωτικα ηρθε χτες η αστυνομια στο χωρο που γινεται ο αγωνας για να σταματησει τη διοργανωση και μαντεψτε ποιος τους εστειλε...........η IFBB χαχαχαχαχ την αλλη φορα να στειλουν τραμπουκους αν θελουν,νομιζαν οτι θα ακυρωθει ο αγωνας. :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 

Πηρα με τη καμερα τα προκριματικα σε λιγη ωρα θα παω ξανα για τα τελικα,το τεστ ουρων ξεκινησε 11.30 και τελειωσε 12.30.  

 Εχουμε γυρω στις 50 συμμετοχες.

13.00 με 16.00 βγηκαν ολες οι κατηγοριες για τα προκριματικα εγιναν και 5-6 ατομικα στο τελος.

Τωρα εχει 1.30 ωρα κενο εως 17.30 και μετα ξεκιναν τα τελικα.

 :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Madd_Chadd.

90€ για συμμετοχή σε ένα αγώνα δεν ξίνισε τους αθλητές? 
Τεστ ούρων κάνουν όλοι οι αθλητές?

Το ότι ήρθε η αστυνομία δεν σημαίνει πως θα σταματήσει ο αγώνας αλλά υπάρχει απόδειξη πως διοργανώθηκε κάτι... και αν τους έστειλε η IFBB είναι επειδή θίγεται σαν ομοσπονδία και η ομοσπονδία εκπροσωπεί κάποιους συλλόγους και αθλητές!
Όπως και να έχει το θέμα, σήμερα το κυρίως θέμα είναι να δούμε τη διοργάνωση και τους αθλητές που συμμετείχαν και τα υπόλοιπα στη πορεία.

----------


## s0k0s

Ναι εκαναν τεστ ουρων ολοι οι αθλητες κανονικα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εντελώς πληροφοριακά τίποτε δεν μπορεί να κάνει η ΙΦΒΒ αυτό που λέω είναι τεκμηριωμένο γιατι και σε άλλη περίπτωση που έγινε κάτι και το θέμα πήρε την δικαστική οδό , η απόφαση βγήκε σε βάρος της ΙΦΒΒ ,υπάρχει και δημοσίευση της απόφασης αλλα και αν χρειαστεί θα μπορούσα να βρώ και την απόφαση , οπότε μόνο μπέρδεμα αν δημιουργήσει η κατάσταση προσωρινό , το ίδιο ισχύει και για την INBA δεν υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση

----------


## NASSER

Ηλία άποψη μου είναι πως δεν έχει να κάνει με το αν θα μπορεί να κάνει κάτι η IFBB, αλλά φυσιολογικό και επόμενο θα ήταν σαν αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία που εκπροσωπεί αθλητές, να αντιδράσει με την ιδιότητα που αναφέρεται η INBA, γιατί άμεσα θίγεται η ίδια και οι αθλητές που την εκπροσωπούν.
Για αρχή το ίδιο θα έπρεπε να κάνουν και οι υπόλοιπες ομοσπονδίες, διαφορετικά αποδέχονται κάτι που δεν θα πρέπει να τους χαρακτηρίζει.

----------


## s0k0s

Λιγες χθεσινες φωτογραφιες

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Ευχαριστούμε Σωκράτη για το πρώτο υλικό!

 Περιμένουμε να βάλουν φωτογραφίες και τα παιδιά απ' τις Σερρες που γράφουν στο φόρουμ!

Κάτι σχετικό με αυτά που γράφτηκαν πριν, θα ήτανε πολύ καλό για το κύρος της διοργάνωσης να δημοσιευσουν στην σελίδα της ΙΝΒΑ τα επίσημα τεστ με τη σφραγίδα της wada και του εργαστηρίου, όλων των διαγωνιζόμενων ώστε να τελειώσει η κουβέντα και να κλείσουν ορισμένα στόματα.   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες!!!




> Κάτι σχετικό με αυτά που γράφτηκαν πριν, θα ήτανε πολύ καλό για το κύρος της διοργάνωσης να δημοσιευσουν στην σελίδα της ΙΝΒΑ τα επίσημα τεστ με τη σφραγίδα της wada και του εργαστηρίου, όλων των διαγωνιζόμενων ώστε να τελειώσει η κουβέντα και να κλείσουν ορισμένα στόματα.


Ακριβώς, ελπίζω να γίνουν οι έλεγχοι σε εργαστήριο πιστοποιημένο από τη wabba.

----------


## s0k0s

Και του χρονου με καλη προετοιμασια ας παμε και εμεις  :08. Toast:

----------


## Dreiko

> Ακριβώς, ελπίζω να γίνουν οι έλεγχοι σε εργαστήριο πιστοποιημένο από τη wabba.


απο τη wada εννοεις.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

(Εγω ειχα τη καμερα η οποια δοθηκε στο Βασιλη Γιατζογλου για να φτιαξει ενα συνολικο βιντεο του αγωνα,φωτογραφιες υψηλης αναλυσης θα ανεβουν μολις μπορεσει να μας τις δωσει ο φωτογραφος)

Ο αγωνας ξεκινησε στης 19.00 και τελειωσε 22.00.

Ανεβηκε η καθε κατηγορια με τη σειρα(juniors-masters-women-κατω απο 1.70-1.75-1.80 και πανω απο 1.80)επανω στη σκηνη για να συγκριθουν ωστε να τους δει και ο κοσμος.

Ατομικα δεν εκαναν ολοι μονο οι πρωτες 5αδες απο καθε κατηγορια αυτος ειναι ο κανονας της ΙΝΒΑ ωστε να μη κουραστει ο κοσμος και να μη χρονοτριβουμε.

Εγιναν τα 4 guest posing του Αλεξαντερ Φρανσινι μετα της συζυγου του τα οποια ηταν οτι καλυτερο εχω δει και ηταν πραγματικη τεχνη.

Ανακοινωθηκαν τα αποτελεσματα,πηραν τα μεταλλια τους τα αγαλματενια λιονταρια της Αμφιπολης και τα εισητηρια προκρισης για τον αγωνα στη Τσεχια.

Οι νικητες μετα τον αγωνα ξακαεκαναν τεστ ουρων,τα δειγματα θα σταλουν στην Αμερικη και εντος ολιγων ημερων θα επιστρεψουν τα αποτελεσματα.

Αυτα γενικα.




Τωρα απο μεριας μου......οπως θα δειτε και εσεις στις φωτο αργοτερα αρκετοι που βγηκαν 1οι στις κατηγοριες κανουν καραμπαμ οτι παιρνουν γιαυτο και δε θα επεκταθω απλα θα περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα οπως κ εσεις.

Φυσικα οσοι βρεθουν ντοπαρισμενοι μπαινουν στο Ηall of shame της ΙΝΒΑ,δε θα μπορουν να διαγωνιστουν ποτε ξανα στην ομοσπονδια και περνουν πισω τα μεταλλια και ολα τα παραπανω που δωθηκαν σε αυτους τους αθλητες.

Το επιπεδο θυμιζε πιο πολυ fitness παρα bodybuilding αλλα ετσι ειναι σε αυτος το ειδος των αγωνων,θελουν πολλα χρονια για να γινουν natural bodybuilders,καθαρα δικη μου γνωμη.

Αν εχετε οποιαδηποτε ερωτηση θα χαιρομουν να απαντησω και να σας φυγουν οποιες αποριες. :08. Toast:

----------


## vaggan

εγω παντως δεν βλεπω κανεναν να κανει καραμπαμ για ουσιες ποσο χερι να χουν κανα 38αρι κανα 40αρι?με το ζορι. λιγο γονιδιακα να το εχουν συν τα φωτα και τα λαδια και εγινε το μαγικο...44 ποντους ειχα  περσι σε γραμμωση με 11%λιπος περιπου...βεβαια εγω κανω και 14 χρονια ανελιπως...απο την αλλη παντως αν πηραν φαρμακα για να γινουν ετσι ειναι πραγματικα ντροπη το hall of shame λιγο θα ειναι.....προσοχη δεν λεω οτι δεν υπαρχουν νατουραλ αθλητες που εχουν ξεσκιστει σε ντοπα...αλλα θελω να πιστευω πως αυτοι οχι. οι κοπελες πολυ ελκυστικες

----------


## 8avos

η κατηγορία junior
παίζει τρελό ρόλο η αλοιφή μαυρίσματος και τα φώτα
προσδίδουν άλλο ένα 20%(άποψή μου) στον κάθε αθλητή.
δεν μπορούσα να τους αναγνωρίσω απ όταν ήταν με ρούχα και επάνω στη σκηνή.
μέχρι και γω σκέφτομαι να βάλω αλοιφή μαυρίσματος και να βγάλω καμμιά φωτό :01. ROFL: 
έκαναν μπαμ οτι τα κορμιά τους ήταν δουλεμένα χωρίς ΑΛΛΗ βοήθεια.
και απ την άλλη ήταν κάτι ντούκια :02. Shock:  που δεν μπορούσαν ούτε να κουνηθούν
φυσικά ως θεατές

----------


## 8avos

χαμηλή κατηγορία

----------


## 8avos

νομίζω πρέπει να ταν η κατηγορία ως 1,80

----------


## vaggan

τι να χουν παρει μωρε τωρα μη  τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα υπαρχουν νατουραλ και νατουραλ ειδικα τα παιδια στη χαμηλη κατηγορια δεν πιστευω οτι εχουν αγγιξει τιποτα

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Βαγγελη σε παρακαλω μη γραφουμε συνεχεια για το αν πηραν η δε πηραν,ας περιμενουμε τα τεστ να μας πουν.  :01. Wink:   :08. Toast:

----------


## pavlito10

τα σωματα των παιδιων ειναι προσιτα και στο δικο μου το ματι πολυ πιο ομορφα απο εναν ββ 120 κιλων,βεβαια γουστα ειναι αυτα :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
μπραβο που υπαρχουν και αυτοι οι αγωνες και φυσικα μπραβο σ αυτους που τους διοργανωνουν :03. Clap: 
θα ανεβουν κ αλλες φωτο??

----------


## giannis64

> Βαγγελη σε παρακαλω μη γραφουμε συνεχεια για το αν πηραν η δε πηραν,ας περιμενουμε τα τεστ να μας πουν.


τα αποτελεσματα των τεστ θα ερθουν απο αμερικη δηλαδη? :01. Unsure:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Nαι Γιαννη,θα σταλουν απο τον ιδιο τον Προεδρο Denny Kako στη Wada.

----------


## zakk lio

καλησπερα και απο εμενα. μπραβο στα παιδια που πηραν μερος στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα . ηταν ,κατα την δικη μου αποψη πολυ  καλα οργανωμενος απο ολες τις αποψεις.
 μεγαλος ανετος χωρος,με αποδυτηρια (ξεχωρα μαλιστα για τις γυναικες  ) ντουζιερες για μετα τον αγωνα,κλιματισμος ολη την διαρκεια της ημερας!!!!,ολα τα extra για τους αθλητες(ανεμιστηρες,καθρεφτες,χαρτια για γενικη χρηση,φρουτα για αθλητες και κριτες βαρακια για ζεσταμα ,λαστιχα κ.λ.π.),κριτες υπευθυνους και σοβαρους(3 απο το εξωτερικο και 2 ελληνες) ,γιατρο αγωνα!!!, πολλα ατομα για να βοηθησουν σε οτι ηθελες να μαθεις. κυλησε γρηγορα χωρις να βαρεθεις   και σ αυτο βοηθησε και το οτι υπηρξαν οι προκριματικοι το πρωι. δωθηκαν ωραια μεγαλα μεταλλια και πολυ ξεχωριστα αγαλματα για τους γενικους νικητες. υπηρξαν 2 guest πολυ καλοι pozer  παγκοσμιοι πρωταθλητες της inba world οι οποιοι ποζαραν 4 φορες!.
δεν νομιζω να υπηρξαν πολλα ατομα τα οποια εκαναν χρηση απ. ουσιων . αυτο θα το δειξει και η εξεταση των ουρων. ας περιμενουμε 10-15 ημερες και θα δουμε.οποιος ειναι καλυτερος απο εμας δεν σημαινει οτι παιρνει κατι απαγορευμενο.ποσοι ηταν πολυ καλοι απο τους συμμετεχοντες? ελαχιστοι 2-3 . δεν μπορει να ειναι 2-3 σε ολο τον αγωνα ανθρωποι με πολυ καλα χαρακτιριστικα? και παλι ας περιμενουμε. αυτο θα κανουν και οι διοργανωτες φανταζομαι γιατι και αυτοι θα εχουν τις αμφιβολιες τους.  

κατι τελευταιο για να μην γινονται παρεξηγησεις και αντιλεγουμε αδικα. 
η κινηση αυτη εγινε απο σοβαρα νομιζω ατομα, που δεν θελουν να θιξουν κανενα αθλητη και διοργανωτη αγωνων. ειναι ανεξαρτητοι διοργανωτες- ιδιωτες, οπως περσυ διαργανωσαν τον πολυ καλο αγωνα της nabba -wff στην σερρες.απ οτι ξερουμε ολοι ...ειναι κομματι (οι ιδιοι ,οι ιδιωτες) της inba world.  διοργανωσαν ενα αγωνα με πανελληνια εμβελεια ,ΕΝΑ   FITNESS -BODYBUILDING SHOW οπως το εζησαν στο εξωτερικο σε αγωνες της inba world.
 πραγματι ημουν μπροστα οταν ηρθε η αστ. να κανει ελενχο ...αλλα απ οτι ειδανε υπηρχε αδεια για την παραχωρηση του  χωρου(αλλωστε στην αφισα γραφει πως γινεται υπο την αιγιδα του δημου).υπηρχαν   κανονικοτατα  εισητηρια (κατι που δεν το συναντας σε αλλες  τετοιες εκδηλωσεις ) και  οτι αλλο χρειαζοταν. τα ουρα σταλθηκαν απο τους ιδιους ,στην wada  οπως μπορω να τα στειλω και εγω αυριο ,να πληρωσω και να εχω τα αποτελεσματα .
ειναι καλο να υπαρχουν και τετοια show .υπαρχουν και αθλητες που δεν κανουν χρηση και ειναι ευκαιρια να ανεβουν στην σκηνη. αλλωστε ειναι σχεδον ολοι ατομα που δεν θα επαιρναν μερος σε αγωνες αλλων διοργανωτων,οποτε δεν θα επρεπε να κατηγορηθει μια τετοια κινηση. ουτε παλι νομιζω πως οι διοργανωτες του θελουν  αντιθεσεις . δεν κατηγορησαν κανεναν τους μηνες που διαφημισαν τον αγωνα τους και μαλιστα εστειλαν 14 ατομα δικα τους να παρουν μερος στην nabba-wff στις 26.5.12  μεσα σ αυτα και εγω.   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Το φωτογραφικο υλικο οπως και τα ονοματα των διαγωνιζομενων θα μπουν σε λιγες μερες,ισως τα ανεβασω εγω η ο Βασιλης Γιατζογλου.

----------


## BODYMPAL

πέρα απ'ολα αυτά θέλω να δω αν τελικά θα πιαστεί κανείς ντοπε..... αν και το ποιο σωστό θα ήταν όσοι είχαν δηλώσει συμμετοχή να είχαν ξανά τεσταριστεί σε ακαθόριστη στιγμή μέσα στο χρόνο για να υπήρχε μια καλύτερη διαφάνεια στον αγώνα, γιατί όπως είπαν και άλλοι πολλά άτομα ήταν ύποπτα.....

κατα τα άλλα όλα άψογα στη διοργάνωση!! ενα ΜΕΦΑΛΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΤΑ ΑΔΕΡΦΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΖΟΓΛΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ!!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## chro

Η διαδικασία λήψης ούρων σύμφωνα με τη wada παρουσιάζεται στο παρακάτω βίντεο (2.30). Τα ούρα συλλέγονται σε 2 μπουκαλάκια που τα σφραγίζει ο ίδιος ο αθλητής και χαράσεται πανω τους ένας κωδικός. Το πώμα μόνο βυδώνει και δεν ξεβυδώνει. Δε ξέρω πως το ανοίγουν στο εργαστήριο. Αν βρεθεί κάποιος θετικός, πρέπει να ανοιχτεί και το 2ο μπουκάλι δείγμα Β. Αν δεν επιβεβαιωθεί το Β δείγμα δε θεωρείται ο αθλητής θετικός.




Για πρώτη διοργάνωση ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή και πολύ καλά οργανωμένη. Ελπίζω, κάθε χρόνο και καλύτερα, μπράβο σε όλους.

Υ.Γ Όσοι θέλουν να κάνουν χρήση ουσιών έχουν την επιλογή να συμμετέχουν σε άλλες διοργανώσεις. Είναι κρίμα να ακυρώνουν τις προσπάθειες των διοργανωτών και αθλητών.

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Kατηγοριες master (40 -50 ετων ) και grand master (50 +..). συγκεκριμενα οι τρεις απο δεξια αθλητες ειναι 40-50 ετων.*


















*Kατηγορια b.b. ανδρων εως και 1,70μ.
*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Aνδρων b.b. εως και 1,75μ.*






















*Aνδρων b.b. εως και 1,80 μ.






















*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Κατηγορια ανδρων b.b. 1,80μ +
















Κατηγορια fitness.










*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Κατηγορια junior.

*















*Kατηγορια γυναικων Figure.*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Kατηγορια γυναικων fitness.



*


*




Kατηγορια bikini.





*

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*Kυπελλα και μεταλλια.*(Θα κυκλοφορησει dvd με video και φωτογραφιες του event,οσοι ενδιαφερεστε ας επικοινωνησετε με την inba greece.)

----------


## Madd_Chadd

*
Κατηγορια junior




Kατηγορια -1.70μ

1ος>>σιφακης βασιλης,2ος>>τσικριτσης νικος,3ος>>δημου γιωργος.







κατηγορια b.b. -1.75μ

1ος>>γιαννοπουλος γιαννης,2ος>>γεροβασιλης γιαννης,3ος>>μαιμανης νικος.







κατηγορια b.b. -1.80μ

1ος>>δελιγιαννης πολυβιος,2ος>>κορωνιδης θεοδωρος,3ος>>κατσιωνης χρηστος.






κατηγορια b.b. +1,80μ

1ος>>κριμνιωτης γιωργος,2ος>>τοπολιγκας νικολαος,3ος>>σιριγος βαγγελης.









κατηγορια fitness men

1ος >>παπαδοπουλος σαββας,2ος>>κοτανιδης αλεξης,3ος>>σαργκις σαακιαν.]





Kατηγορια masters 40-50






κατηγορια fitness women

Παπαδημου βανα





Kατηγορια figure


1η>>τζανε ειρηνη ,2η>>ματρακα καλλιοπη.







Kατηγορια bikini


γεωργοπουλου ασημινα







καλυτερος pozer του αγωνα ....σαρμπινωφ γεωργιος.*

----------


## beefmeup

οι φωτο που εχεις ανεβασει δεν φαινονται..

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Πωωωω -.-   σβηστε το σας παρακαλω και θα τις ξανανεβασω.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Πολυ ομορφη η κοπελα στην κατηγορια fitness :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up: Μπραβο και ωραιο σωματακι.

----------


## marvin

Ο δικος μου υπολογιστης εχει προβλημα Κομπρα και δεν τις βλεπω η το λες  για να το ''πεις''; :01. Unsure:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

τι να πω για να το "πω"? :01. Unsure: 

Εγω κανονικα τις βλεπω και επειδη μαρεσε η κοπελα το ανεφερα :01. Wink:

----------


## marvin

Εννοουσα οτι το ελεγες αστειευομενος.Δυστυχως εγω δεν τις βλεπω,οποτε σε εμπιστευομαι στις περιγραφες!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

σε καποιους φαινονται οι φωτο σε αλλους οχι..
θα δουμε τι φταιει.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πωωωω -.-   σβηστε το σας παρακαλω και θα τις ξανανεβασω.


Τωρα ειναι οκ,απλα επρεπε να σπασει το ποστ σε περισσότερα,λόγω των πολλων φωτογραφιών... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Σε ευχαριστω Πολυνεικε!  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τωρα φαινονται μια χαρα , ωραίες φωτο και οι περισσότεροι αθλητές γνωστοί απο παλιότερες αλλα και πρόσφατες συμμετοχές τους στις κατηγορίες της ναββα ,αλλα και ιφββ όπως ο Δάμος .
 απ ότι φαίνετε η οργάνωση ήταν άρτια και άφησε καλές εντυπώσεις , φαίνετε ότι οι διοργανωτες εδωσαν τον καλύτερο εαυτό τους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fataoulas

> κατηγορια b.b. -1.75μ
> 
> 1ος>>γιαννοπουλος γιαννης,2ος>>γεροβασιλης γιαννης,3ος>>μαιμανης νικος.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50845


4ος Τακης Προβατιδης (Ζακυνθος), ο οποιος στο παγκοσμιο στη Τσεχια κατελαβε τη 4η θεση  :05. Biceps: 


Πολλα μπραβο Τακη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Fataoulas

> [B]
> κατηγορια b.b. -1.80μ
> 
> 1ος>>δελιγιαννης πολυβιος,2ος>>κορωνιδης θεοδωρος,3ος>>κατσιωνης χρηστος.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50853




Παρα πολυ καλος ο Πολυβιος (Ζαντε και αυτος), ατυχησε στη Τσεχια (7ος παγκοσμιως) γιατι ηταν σε πολυ ανταγωνιστικη κατηγορια, αλλα και γιατι αλλοι αθλητες ηταν.... πολυ τουμπανο


Ελπιζυμε του χρονου που θα παιζει "εντος εδρας" να τα παει καλυτερα  :03. Clap:

----------


## s0k0s

Απο τι εμαθα ο Γιαννοπουλος Γιαννης, στο παγκοσμιο κατελαβε την 2η θεση. Μεγαλο μπραβο στον ΓΙΑΝΝΗ!!!

----------


## s0k0s

> Απο τι εμαθα ο Γιαννοπουλος Γιαννης, στο παγκοσμιο κατελαβε την 2η θεση. Μεγαλο μπραβο στον ΓΙΑΝΝΗ!!!


εντιτ: λαθος 3η θεση πηρε στην Τσεχια!

----------


## pavlito10

θα ενημερωθουμε για τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων??

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Ακομα δε μας εχει ενημερωσει ο Προεδρος,θα ρωτησω ξανα σημερα για να ξερω ποτε μπορουν να μου στειλουν τις εξετασεις .

----------


## pavlito10

οκ απλα απο περιεργεια ρωτησα
γιατι γενικα εμεις οι ελληνες ειμαστε λιγο ''πονηριδηδες''.. :01. Razz:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> θα ενημερωθουμε για τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων??



Εδώ έχουμε τίποτα νεότερο απ' τους διοργανωτές;; Έχει περάσει ενάμιση μήνας  :01. Wink:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Βρεθηκε ενας αθλητης ντοπαρισμενος και το ονομα του θα ανεβει μερικες μερες στο hall of shame.

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> Βρεθηκε ενας αθλητης ντοπαρισμενος και το ονομα του θα ανεβει μερικες μερες στο hall of shame.


μονο ενας??? :01. Unsure:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Βρεθηκε ενας αθλητης ντοπαρισμενος και το ονομα του θα ανεβει μερικες μερες στο hall of shame.


Πολύ λόγο και διαφήμιση έκανε η ομοσπονδία για την εγκυρότητα των τεστ, όταν με το καλό ανεβούν τα αποτελέσματα μαζί με τα επίσημα χαρτιά στο site της ΙΝΒΑ δώσε μας το λινκ να ρίξουμε μια ματιά. Έτσι από περιέργεια..

----------


## zakk lio

Στελιο το οτι βρεθηκε θετικος αθλητης απο την εξεταση του 1ου δειγματος εγινε γνωστο στην ομοσπονδια απο την wada 10 μερες μετα τον αγωνα... απο κει και περα πρεπει να γινουν καποιες αυστηρες διαδικασιες της wada ουτως ωστε να ειναι νομιμη και 100% σιγουρη η εγκυροτητα του τεστ και η δημοσιοποιηση του ονοματος του αθλητη.

ο αθλητης ειδοποιειται εγγραφως απο την ιδια την wada οτι βρεθηκε θετικο το δειγμα του καθως επισης και με μια λιστα απο τις ουσιες που εντοπιστηκαν, και πως αν θελει να εξεταστει πιο εντατικα (ΠΟΛΥ πιο εντατικα) το δειγμα πρεπει να καταβαλει ο ιδιος το ποσο των 700$ ... 

στην περιπτωση που συμφωνησει τοτε πληρωνει το ποσο και αν μετα την 2η αναλυση βρεθει αρνητικος τοτε του επιστρεφονται τα χρηματα και εγγραφη επιστολη απο τους διευθυντες ιατρους ως apologise.
αν ξαναβρεθει θετικος τοτε απλα χανει τα 700$ και του στελνεται καινουρια επιστολη 

η ομοσπονδια ειναι ελευθερη να ανακοινωσει στο παγκοσμιο site της το ονομα του αθλητη, την φωτογραφια του και τις ουσιες στις οποιες βρεθηκε θετικος ( το υπογραψαμε ολοι μας πριν την συμμετοχη στον αγωνα), αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι νομικα καλυμμενη να δημοσιοποιησει τα εγγραφα της wada διοτι προοριζονται προσωπικα στον καθε αθλητη ...

σε καθε περιπτωση παντως οι αθλητες που βρεθηκαν θετικοι θα εχουν ολα αυτα τα εγγραφα στα χερια τους (με σφραγιδες, υπογραφες κλπ κλπ κλπ) και θα μπορουν οι ιδιοι 
να τα δημοσιοποιησουν και να μας πουν αν συμφωνουν η οχι με τα αποτελεσματα του δειγματος τους  :01. Wink:

----------


## Dreiko

παιδια συγγνωμη κιολας,αλλα η wada δεν εχει καμια δουλεια με αυτο....η wada ειναι ανεξαρτητη αρχη που επεμβαινει σε αθλητικες διοργανωσεις και κανει τα τεστ επιλεκτικα σε αθλητες....δεν πας εσυ τα τεστ στη wada......για να μη πω οτι η wada επεμβαινει σε επισημες αθλητικες ομοσπονδιες... 
αν εχω λαθος,παρακαλω,να αναρτηθει το τεστ με την σφραγιδα της wada....

----------


## zakk lio

:02. Welcome:  Αν και αργησαν λιγο(εως αρκετα ομολογω) τα αποτελεσματα του Natural Mr Hellas της ΙΝΒΑ, μολις ανεβηκαν απο τον Προεδρο Denny Kako στο παγκοσμιο site της ομοσπονδιας
οποιος ενδιαφερεται μπορει να δει τις σχετικες αναφορες στο παρακατω link

http://naturalbodybuilding.com/pages...l_of_shame.php






επισης να σας θυμισω οτι:




> Στελιο το οτι βρεθηκε θετικος αθλητης απο την εξεταση του 1ου δειγματος εγινε γνωστο στην ομοσπονδια απο την wada 10 μερες μετα τον αγωνα... απο κει και περα πρεπει να γινουν καποιες αυστηρες διαδικασιες της wada ουτως ωστε να ειναι νομιμη και 100% σιγουρη η εγκυροτητα του τεστ και η δημοσιοποιηση του ονοματος του αθλητη.
> 
> ο αθλητης ειδοποιειται εγγραφως απο την ιδια την wada οτι βρεθηκε θετικο το δειγμα του καθως επισης και με μια λιστα απο τις ουσιες που εντοπιστηκαν, και πως αν θελει να εξεταστει πιο εντατικα (ΠΟΛΥ πιο εντατικα) το δειγμα πρεπει να καταβαλει ο ιδιος το ποσο των 700$ ... 
> 
> στην περιπτωση που συμφωνησει τοτε πληρωνει το ποσο και αν μετα την 2η αναλυση βρεθει αρνητικος τοτε του επιστρεφονται τα χρηματα και εγγραφη επιστολη απο τους διευθυντες ιατρους ως apologise.
> αν ξαναβρεθει θετικος τοτε απλα χανει τα 700$ και του στελνεται καινουρια επιστολη 
> 
> η ομοσπονδια ειναι ελευθερη να ανακοινωσει στο παγκοσμιο site της το ονομα του αθλητη, την φωτογραφια του και τις ουσιες στις οποιες βρεθηκε θετικος ( το υπογραψαμε ολοι μας πριν την συμμετοχη στον αγωνα), αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι νομικα καλυμμενη να δημοσιοποιησει τα εγγραφα της wada διοτι προοριζονται προσωπικα στον καθε αθλητη ...
> 
> ...

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Για αλλους που αποδεδειγμενα ειναι τιγκα στο φαρμακο απο τη στιγμη επισης που κατεβαινουν και σε αλλους αγωνες πιανοντας θεσεις δεν βγηκε αποτελεσμα?Προσωπικα ξερω σιγουρα εναν οποτε ειτε τα τεστ δεν πιανουν ολες τις ουσιες ειτε αυτος προλαβε και καθαρισε τοσο καλα  :01. Wink:

----------


## EvDev86

Συμφωνώ 100%. Εντάξει ΟΚ τα αναβολικά είναι κάτι κοινότυπο δεκαετίες τώρα στη σωματοδόμηση (και σε κάθε άθλημα) αλλά που να πάρει λίγο φιλότιμο.Τα αδέλφια Γιατζόγλου έκαναν μια προσπάθεια να διοργανώσουν έναν αγώνα ώστε ακόμα και εκείνος που δε θέλει να κάνει χρήση εργογόνων ουσιών να έχει μια ευκαιρία να αγωνιστεί και -γιατί όχι- να νικήσει. Είδα άτομα που είχαν προφανώς κάνει χρήση σε άλλους non-tested αγώνες (και καλά έκαναν) να διαγωνίζονται στo Natural. Τι αξία άραγε έχει ένα τέτοιο έπαθλο ; Σκεφθείτε εκεί που ο άλλος προσπαθεί να είναι στρατιώτης στη δίαιτα και να σώσει ό,τι μπορεί από μύες, σου έρχεται ο άλλος ''ενισχυμένος'' με τα ορμονικά παράγωγα και κρατάει σχεδόν ό,τι μυ είχε βάλει offseason.

Στους αθλητές αυτούς απλά ντροπή,ο κόσμος δε τρώει κουτόχορτο. Ως ενήλικας μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ό,τι θες,έχεις την αυτοδιάθεση του σώματος σου , πήγαινε σε non-tested αγώνες όμως όπου ξέρεις ότι και άλλοι ,στην κλάση σου τουλάχιστον, πάνω κάτω τα ίδια χρησιμοποιούν.

----------


## aqua_bill

στην αφίσα και στο site ο δευτερς κυριος από δεξια ποιος είναι?

----------


## s0k0s

Τον alexandre franchini λες μιπως;

----------


## aqua_bill

:03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pavlito10

> Συμφωνώ 100%. Εντάξει ΟΚ τα αναβολικά είναι κάτι κοινότυπο δεκαετίες τώρα στη σωματοδόμηση (και σε κάθε άθλημα) αλλά που να πάρει λίγο φιλότιμο.Τα αδέλφια Γιατζόγλου έκαναν μια προσπάθεια να διοργανώσουν έναν αγώνα ώστε ακόμα και εκείνος που δε θέλει να κάνει χρήση εργογόνων ουσιών να έχει μια ευκαιρία να αγωνιστεί και -γιατί όχι- να νικήσει. Είδα άτομα που είχαν προφανώς κάνει χρήση σε άλλους non-tested αγώνες (και καλά έκαναν) να διαγωνίζονται στo Natural. Τι αξία άραγε έχει ένα τέτοιο έπαθλο ; Σκεφθείτε εκεί που ο άλλος προσπαθεί να είναι στρατιώτης στη δίαιτα και να σώσει ό,τι μπορεί από μύες, σου έρχεται ο άλλος ''ενισχυμένος'' με τα ορμονικά παράγωγα και κρατάει σχεδόν ό,τι μυ είχε βάλει offseason.
> 
> Στους αθλητές αυτούς απλά ντροπή,ο κόσμος δε τρώει κουτόχορτο. Ως ενήλικας μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ό,τι θες,έχεις την αυτοδιάθεση του σώματος σου , πήγαινε σε non-tested αγώνες όμως όπου ξέρεις ότι και άλλοι ,στην κλάση σου τουλάχιστον, πάνω κάτω τα ίδια χρησιμοποιούν.


ακριβως ετσι,δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το σκεπτικο καποιου που χρησιμοποιει ουσιες και παει σε εναν τετοιο διαγωνισμο....αυτοι οι αγωνες για μενα θα επρεπε να προβαλλονται και να εχουν μια ιδιαιτερη μεταχειριση,καθως η σωματικη διαπλαση ειναι ενα αθλημα το οποιο θελει να δειξει μεχρι που φτανει το ανθρωπινο σωμα,οχι που φτανει το ανθρωπινο σωμα με μπολικη χημεια.Και για να γινω πιο σαφης δεν κατακρινω αυτους που κανουν χρηση,δικαιωμα τους να κανουν οτι θελουν,αλλα δεν δεχομαι με τιποτα να μπαινουν σε ''ξενα χωραφια'' για να δειξουν τι??

----------


## barbell

Απλα επειδη τους ενδιαφερει μονο η θεση και ο κομπλεξισμος που εχουμε εδω ειτε οτι ειμαστε ''καθαροι'' η' παιρνουμε λιγοτερο απο τους αλλους..

----------


## chro

> Συμφωνώ 100%. Εντάξει ΟΚ τα αναβολικά είναι κάτι κοινότυπο δεκαετίες τώρα στη σωματοδόμηση (και σε κάθε άθλημα) αλλά που να πάρει λίγο φιλότιμο.Τα αδέλφια Γιατζόγλου έκαναν μια προσπάθεια να διοργανώσουν έναν αγώνα ώστε ακόμα και εκείνος που δε θέλει να κάνει χρήση εργογόνων ουσιών να έχει μια ευκαιρία να αγωνιστεί και -γιατί όχι- να νικήσει. Είδα άτομα που είχαν προφανώς κάνει χρήση σε άλλους non-tested αγώνες (και καλά έκαναν) να διαγωνίζονται στo Natural. Τι αξία άραγε έχει ένα τέτοιο έπαθλο ; Σκεφθείτε εκεί που ο άλλος προσπαθεί να είναι στρατιώτης στη δίαιτα και να σώσει ό,τι μπορεί από μύες, σου έρχεται ο άλλος ''ενισχυμένος'' με τα ορμονικά παράγωγα και κρατάει σχεδόν ό,τι μυ είχε βάλει offseason.
> 
> Στους αθλητές αυτούς απλά ντροπή,ο κόσμος δε τρώει κουτόχορτο. Ως ενήλικας μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις ό,τι θες,έχεις την αυτοδιάθεση του σώματος σου , πήγαινε σε non-tested αγώνες όμως όπου ξέρεις ότι και άλλοι ,στην κλάση σου τουλάχιστον, πάνω κάτω τα ίδια χρησιμοποιούν.


+1
Είναι το μόνο άθλημα που όποιος παίρνει ουσίες έχει επιλογές να διαγωνιστεί σε ένα σωρό non-tested αγώνες ελεύθερα χωρίς να τους κατηγορήσει κανένας για κάτι. Νομίζω δείχνουμε το χαμηλό μας επίπεδο σαν άνθρωποι και το πόσο χαμηλά έχει πέσει ο αθλητισμός στη χώρα που τον γέννησε.

----------


## SomatoDomiki

Συμφωνώ μαζί σας σχετικά με την αναφορά σε τέτοιου είδους "αθλητές"
Εγινε μια αρχή και κάθε αρχή και δύσκολη λέει μια παροιμία
Βεβαίως δεν γνωρίζω τον οραματισμό των αδελφών Γιαντζόγλου
Κοιτάχτε όμως τη θετική πλευρά του θέματος, έγινε μια αρχή, ίσως "κουτσή" για ορισμένους
Δείτε όμως στην αρχή και όχι στο "κουτσή"

----------

